# Tren chest



## stillatit (Aug 12, 2018)

Aite guys,    got a hold of some really good tren hex. ( no tren cough ) but 3 days after every injection get a tight chest and shortness of breath.  Not the elephant on your chest heart attack symptom ......No other sides.   Cardio smashed and just tight feeling.   Almost like an upper gi kinda thing.   Anyways, stopped for a few days and clears up.   Inject and bamb back in 24-30 hours.   Shit puts weight on like instantly and strength. Seriously, 3 injections on top of current cycle & my bro is like dude you jacked , INSTANTLY!!!  ! 50 mg every 3 days is all.
First time i have had this feeling this strong,

What says y'all ????  just good damn shit or what??????


----------



## stillatit (Aug 24, 2018)

bump please


----------



## sityslicker (Sep 1, 2018)

Have you checked your BP recently? Tren is notorious for it.  Elevated BP can sometimes cause some chest pain/ pressure.


----------



## stillatit (Sep 2, 2018)

sityslicker said:


> Have you checked your BP recently? Tren is notorious for it.  Elevated BP can sometimes cause some chest pain/ pressure.



yeppers, all good. 128/82


----------



## 1HungLo (Sep 10, 2018)

Sounds like you could cut your dosage by about 1/2.


----------



## domestic-supply (Jan 18, 2019)

What Tren did you use?



stillatit said:


> Aite guys,    got a hold of some really good tren hex. ( no tren cough ) but 3 days after every injection get a tight chest and shortness of breath.  Not the elephant on your chest heart attack symptom ......No other sides.   Cardio smashed and just tight feeling.   Almost like an upper gi kinda thing.   Anyways, stopped for a few days and clears up.   Inject and bamb back in 24-30 hours.   Shit puts weight on like instantly and strength. Seriously, 3 injections on top of current cycle & my bro is like dude you jacked , INSTANTLY!!!  ! 50 mg every 3 days is all.
> First time i have had this feeling this strong,
> 
> What says y'all ????  just good damn shit or what??????


----------



## trainwreck74 (Jan 18, 2019)

I have the exact same symptoms with my blend of tren ace and E, with mast.  Super tiny dose of .2mg/ml EOD. I think the problem is with carrier oil.   The gear is good and doesn?t have that effect on a buddy who?s running the same exact same stuff. I have no other sides. Maybe you have an issue with the carrier oil also.  Just a thought. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stillatit (Jan 19, 2019)

spectrum tren hex ( parabolin)





domestic-supply said:


> What Tren did you use?


----------



## stillatit (Jan 19, 2019)

that's a thought...... 


trainwreck74 said:


> I have the exact same symptoms with my blend of tren ace and E, with mast.  Super tiny dose of .2mg/ml EOD. I think the problem is with carrier oil.   The gear is good and doesn?t have that effect on a buddy who?s running the same exact same stuff. I have no other sides. Maybe you have an issue with the carrier oil also.  Just a thought.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trainwreck74 (Jan 19, 2019)

stillatit said:


> that's a thought......



I only came to this conclusion because I had the exact same feeling with testosterone from an older source. I stopped pinning it and changed sources, it went away and never came back.  To
Be clear  I am not talking abut about the source, the one you chose for tren is top tier, but the carrier oil may not be user friendly to you. 
Hope you get it figured out either way bro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## domestic-supply (Jan 28, 2019)

Its strong as hell. How much do you take per week? 50mg every 3days? Well actually you can inject it once every 5days, its long lasting ester.
I had no issuelike that with Spectrum Parabolan but anything over 200mg per week is an overdose for sure. It turns me into an animal in the gym, Im getting crazy pumps off that Parabolan.



stillatit said:


> spectrum tren hex ( parabolin)




Thats how it looks like:


----------



## stillatit (Jan 29, 2019)

Yup, that's the one. (No doubt good stuff!!) I tapered off and wrapped up that cycle but got some more and may try it again with a little lighter dosing  or a 7 day Injection. Stacked of course. Never had any problems in the past with the dosing every 3 days at 50.


----------



## Jrizzy50. (Jun 10, 2020)

Does it to me sometimes with out cough


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Helenawe (Oct 24, 2020)

A large amount of steroids can lead to overdose, which is what happens.

Over time, steroid abuse can cause severe, even irreversible health problems .


----------



## trainwreck74 (Nov 8, 2020)

I?ve tried a few different sources of tren.. not an expert by any means but the conclusion for me .. tren just crushes my chest.  Some more than others but cardio crushed and quickly. I get the dark horse side too, have to keep myself in check.  But it?s real.  The gains, the shredding .. it?s all real. Unlucky to have all the sides but, right of passage for me I guess.  I?m 8 weeks into a tiny bump and still going forward.  
On a previous post i mentioned carrier oil.. that is real.  They changed their oil up and the of felt 1000x better. So be aware of that possibility too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GearProRep (Feb 11, 2021)

There’s a simple and effective way to prevent Tren from crushing your cardiovascular endurance. I’ve turned many bros onto this over the last few years, and it works every single time. It’s dead simple, cheap, and completely legal, too. 

Ready for it? Nasacort or Flonase. Can be had OTC at any pharmacy, or even by prescription. 

Tren actually causes a low grade allergic reaction that causes inflammation in the airway. The nasacort fights the mechanism that causes the reaction and will allow you to breathe like normal while running as much Tren as you can handle. All the BJJ guys local to me that use AAS are using Tren now, because of this. Just follow the directions on the box and you’ll be gtg in no time. Preferably, start it a few days before the cycle to give it time to take effect. Personally, I prefer Nasacort to Flonase because Nasacort has no alcohol or added scents in it, so it doesn’t burn or smell weird. 

Cheers gents.


----------



## trainwreck74 (Feb 11, 2021)

GearProRep said:


> There’s a simple and effective way to prevent Tren from crushing your cardiovascular endurance. I’ve turned many bros onto this over the last few years, and it works every single time. It’s dead simple, cheap, and completely legal, too.
> 
> Ready for it? Nasacort or Flonase. Can be had OTC at any pharmacy, or even by prescription.
> 
> ...



Good to know and thanks for the share .. definitely going to give this a try! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alanio (Mar 16, 2021)

thanks for that info 

just curious, does tren do this to everyone? or is it some people that have this issue with it?


----------



## alanio (Apr 8, 2021)

No one has answered, but curious if Nasacort will take care of the Tren-cough as well?


----------

